# New NetFlix deal with Warner



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I just read at MSNBC. com that Netflix will start delaying the release of Warner, and possibly other studios, new movies for 28 days after the dvd's hit the stores instead of the current immediate release.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

The benefit to Netflix is that they will be able to buy the discs at reduced costs and will be able to stream more Warner Brothers content to devices like the Roku. I can wait a month for this tradeoff.

http://www.multichannel.com/article...ner_Bros_DVD_Rentals_For_Streaming_Rights.php


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Basically ok with it if it means that they'll be able to buy more Blu-ray copies.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'd like to see the online content library grow.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Streaming is great for anyone who has their unit networked, mine isn't so I have to wait for the dvd/bluray release.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Interesting, I've been thinking of trying Netflix since they brought the online product to the PS3 and most every Redbox around here has been moved outside the retailers and in doing so they removed all the Blu-Ray editions!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Basically ok with it if it means that they'll be able to buy more Blu-ray copies.


Same here. 
Sorry Warner - definitely won't make me buy them.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

MikeW said:


> I'd like to see the online content library grow.


So would I. I did the trial period but cancelled due to the lack of content.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

It's not going to affect me much,the only movie lately i wanted to see right when it got released was The last house on the left,
because i seen the original 30 years ago. The orignal one was alot scarier.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Movieman said:


> So would I. I did the trial period but cancelled due to the lack of content.


The selection gets better all the time. Recently I've been using Netflix on my Roku to catch up on TV shows (Harper's Island, Lost and Heroes - all in HD, and the two seasons of the Showtime horror anthology The Hunger). I also have a ton of horror movies in my instant queue to watch.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Reaper said:


> The selection gets better all the time. Recently I've been using Netflix on my Roku to catch up on TV shows (Harper's Island, Lost and Heroes - all in HD, and the two seasons of the Showtime horror anthology The Hunger). I also have a ton of horror movies in my instant queue to watch.


I'm desperately trying to (re)watch all the Lost episodes before the new season starts


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The studios don't get it, they are their own worst enemy.

If this deal helps Netflix, I am all for that, but the studios are not going to see increased sales. 

There probably aren't a dozen movies all year that are truly worth purchasing, especially not when they first come out. 

I personally have a library of 1100 movie titles, in VHS, CED and LV Disc. I am slowly but surely moving them to electronic storage, but it is part of the problem. Am I going to buy a new copy Casablanca ever time we get a new format?

The next time I but a film to own permanently it will be in a high def electronic format.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They should do the same with Blockbuster By Mail. I mentioned this to one Netflix subscriber, and he said his queue is so long, he'd never notice it and if it was a movie he really wanted to see quickly, it'd probably be one he'd go to the theater.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> The studios don't get it, they are their own worst enemy.


...and they've turned that capability into a repeatable model. 

My guess is that they hope that this will be adopted as a practice more broadly.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The studios don't realize that Netflix _IS_ their customer. Netflix is going to buy more copies over time than regular folks. As people buy fewer DVDs, Netflix will buy more. Why not do it the other way: give Netflix a 30-day exclusive before sell-through, and get Netflix to share some of the revenue from the 30-day exclusive period?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The studios don't realize that Netflix _IS_ their customer. Netflix is going to buy more copies over time than regular folks. As people buy fewer DVDs, Netflix will buy more. Why not do it the other way: give Netflix a 30-day exclusive before sell-through, and get Netflix to share some of the revenue from the 30-day exclusive period?


That actually makes a whole lot of sense.

Then again....we're talking about the studios....which means it will take them years to figure out you are right.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The studios don't realize that Netflix _IS_ their customer. Netflix is going to buy more copies over time than regular folks. As people buy fewer DVDs, Netflix will buy more. Why not do it the other way: give Netflix a 30-day exclusive before sell-through, and get Netflix to share some of the revenue from the 30-day exclusive period?


Netflix has said that only 30% of their shipments are for new releases, so it makes sense for them to delay shipping new releases by 28 days and get a discount on the DVD price. The studios also say that over 70% over their DVD sales for a particular title happen in the first 28 days of street date. With the lower price Netflix has to pay for the titles, they have more money to spend on obtaining streaming data, which is where the future of movie watching is going anyway. Warner also said that they'll provide movies to Netflix via streaming 3 months after the street date.

Since I haven't watched movies on release date in a while now (unless I see the movie in a theater), this deal makes sense to me. Warner is happier as they get more DVD revenue, Netflix is happy because they get more streaming content, I'm happy as my rates don't go up to get more streaming content as Netflix was able to save money through the deal.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> The studios don't get it, they are their own worst enemy.
> 
> If this deal helps Netflix, I am all for that, but the studios are not going to see increased sales.
> 
> ...


I think Disney _might_ me getting it:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167147


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

trdrjeff said:


> I think Disney _might_ me getting it:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167147


They apparently see the handwriting on the wall that consumers do not care for any model that requires paying for the same content viewing more than once.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The studios don't realize that Netflix _IS_ their customer. Netflix is going to buy more copies over time than regular folks. As people buy fewer DVDs, Netflix will buy more. Why not do it the other way: give Netflix a 30-day exclusive before sell-through, and get Netflix to share some of the revenue from the 30-day exclusive period?


In a way I'm somewhat surprised and yet at the same time not surprised at all that the stuidos simply haven't created their own "netflix".

They would have the ultimate control of releases. They could release it via their own service on or before retail date. Take the netflix model a step further and set standard pricing for discs. Within X days of release it costs X much, between X & Y its going to cost Y, etc. The older the title, the cheaper it gets.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ironically, in the context of some of the other discussions here, _that_ might be viewed as a monopoly.


----------



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahhh Change!! :blackeye: it sucks........

THEY just keep messing up how much we have to wait for new releases and charge us more to watch TV, Eat, put gas in our cars -- I like to be taken advantage of :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

RobertE said:


> In a way I'm somewhat surprised and yet at the same time not surprised at all that the stuidos simply haven't created their own "netflix".
> 
> They would have the ultimate control of releases. They could release it via their own service on or before retail date. Take the netflix model a step further and set standard pricing for discs. Within X days of release it costs X much, between X & Y its going to cost Y, etc. The older the title, the cheaper it gets.


I think the lawsuits would come in real quick from NetFlix and Blockbuster if they attempted this but they have the technology in house to make this happen.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Movieman said:


> I think the lawsuits would come in real quick from NetFlix and Blockbuster if they attempted this but they have the technology in house to make this happen.


This already exists. Hulu.com


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

If I read this report correctly, the 28 day hold by Netflix will help WB. The real thorn is Redbox, which is detailed in this report.

http://www.laedc.org/reports/consulting/2009_RedboxRentals.pdf


----------

